# 090g



## Beefie (Mar 27, 2010)

i just got this saw from a distant relative. She is letting me see if I can get it running again before I give a final buy price. I am wondering were to start looking for bars and kits for this saw so I can get into doing some milling. I have looked at a few websites but they don't list this old beast for options . Any help would be great . Here is a pic of the new saw, One more thing this saw has never seen wood it was bought just for cutting Ice out on the locale lake for Sturgeon Spearing.

Thanks for any Help 

Beefie


----------



## Gumnuts (Mar 27, 2010)

Congratulations
....little i can see ,she looks in great condition.
JMO ..If it was mine i would'nt be milling with it - to good / to rare !
Hope your getting a family rate on it.
Pretty sure it just takes the large mount bars / 084,88,090 ect.
What are the small nubers on the chain ? Generally run 404 chain.

Would definately check piston and cyl first.Go the extra mile and have her vac and pressure tested /and 
gears for rust/damage.....to good !!!!!

.....hope to get one one day! $'s !


----------



## BobL (Mar 28, 2010)

That looks like a real nice find : I hope you get a good deal with it.


----------



## Beefie (Mar 28, 2010)

Thanks for the comments guys. I was able to get a carb kit and a new pull rope yesterday for the saw. I found out the gasline and oilpump line are still available. I will have to order them this week. 

Has any one ever milled with 1/2" pitch chain . This is the current setup on the saw. I am trying to locate a .404 8 tooth sprocket so I can have some options for bars and chains. The problem is they stopped making this saw back in 1985 , thats 25 years ago ,parts are getting more difficult to find.

This is going to be a fun project.

Beefie


----------



## BobL (Mar 28, 2010)

Beefie said:


> Has any one ever milled with 1/2" pitch chain . This is the current setup on the saw. I am trying to locate a .404 8 tooth sprocket so I can have some options for bars and chains. The problem is they stopped making this saw back in 1985 , thats 25 years ago ,parts are getting more difficult to find.



Milling with half inch sounds like a waste of wood and power to me. The trend is to go towards smaller rather than larger chain. A 404 spur sprocket is available from Bailey's. They also have a lot of other 090/070 parts. Rather than a dedicated spur sprocket I's also look and see if a rim sprocket system is available for them.




> This is going to be a fun project.


It sure is.


----------



## Beefie (Mar 28, 2010)

BobL said:


> Milling with half inch sounds like a waste of wood and power to me. The trend is to go towards smaller rather than larger chain. A 404 spur sprocket is available from Bailey's. They also have a lot of other 090/070 parts. Rather than a dedicated spur sprocket I's also look and see if a rim sprocket system is available for them.
> 
> 
> 
> It sure is.



I agree with you bobL . I want to get set up with .404 chain for doing the milling. I did not no bailey's had the sprocket listed, I didn't find it on a search. I do no it is a tapered shaft going in to this sprocket. For some reason I am drawing a blank on what the dif is between a spur sprocket and a rim sprocket. I guess my brain isin't working to well been down staires cleaning that beast with some simple green. It almost looks like a new saw again.

Beefie


----------



## BlueRider (Mar 28, 2010)

DO a search through baileys online parts to find pics of spur sprockets and rim sprockets. A pic can explain it better than words. THe purpose of a rim sprocket is that when it becomes worn you only replace that rather then the whole rim. 

I am not at all familiar with the gear driven 090 but the standard one and the 070 use almost all the same parts. obviously the bore size of the piston is different. the other difference is the clutch on the 070 is a 3 wing clutch and the 090 uses a 6 wing clutch. Not sure if the clutch drums are the same but do a double check.

Call up a talk with the gus at baileys as they really know their stuff and not everything they have is listed on the web site.

I would tend to agree about conveting to .404 pitch if only because .404 milling chain is so easy to find. Just out of curiosity what is the kerf on the 1/2" pitch chain.


----------



## Beefie (Mar 28, 2010)

BlueRider said:


> DO a search through baileys online parts to find pics of spur sprockets and rim sprockets. A pic can explain it better than words. THe purpose of a rim sprocket is that when it becomes worn you only replace that rather then the whole rim.
> 
> I am not at all familiar with the gear driven 090 but the standard one and the 070 use almost all the same parts. obviously the bore size of the piston is different. the other difference is the clutch on the 070 is a 3 wing clutch and the 090 uses a 6 wing clutch. Not sure if the clutch drums are the same but do a double check.
> 
> ...


I found a 090 sprocket at baileys, It does not specify if it will fit a gear drive saw. Waiting to hear back from them to see if it will fit.. I am not sure what the kerf is on 1/2" chain . the chain that came with the saw has been modified to cut ice. There is no top plate on the cutter just the side plate.

There are a few members that have a sprocket that I would need just need to figure out what I will have to part with to get it.

Beefie


----------



## Brmorgan (Mar 28, 2010)

090G sprockets are entirely different - they're JUST a sprocket that I believe is keyed onto the PTO shaft. They aren't involved with the clutch mechanism in any way from my understanding, since the clutch on geardrives is usually on the engine crankshaft before the gear reduction assembly. And unless you have a custom spline drive made for rim sprockets, you're stuck with spur drive I believe. TeddyScout should be able to fill you in more on this.


----------



## roalco (Mar 29, 2010)

Hey Beefie, just checked my 090/090G/090AV IPL (which has mod numbers up to 1996) and Stihl does (did) make a .404 chain sprocket for a 090G, it's P/N 1109 642 1310 it's a 8 tooth. The 1/2 inch is a 7 tooth, p/n 1109 642 1400. Try Stihl to see if they can order it, as they didn't stop making the 090 series in the 80's, the EPA made them stop selling them new in the US, apparently. Some drivel about "dirty" saws.... Now you can't get them in Canada either (we're just like sheep...)
I have a Canadian 090AV that was bought new up here in 95/6, and I have read they still are availiable in Aus, Costa Rica, SE Asia and Africa, to name a few places.
Brmorgan's right, they are flanged spurs with a key drive on a shaft.
Good luck in your quest!!


----------



## Beefie (Mar 29, 2010)

roalco said:


> Hey Beefie, just checked my 090/090G/090AV IPL (which has mod numbers up to 1996) and Stihl does (did) make a .404 chain sprocket for a 090G, it's P/N 1109 642 1310 it's a 8 tooth. The 1/2 inch is a 7 tooth, p/n 1109 642 1400. Try Stihl to see if they can order it, as they didn't stop making the 090 series in the 80's, the EPA made them stop selling them new in the US, apparently. Some drivel about "dirty" saws.... Now you can't get them in Canada either (we're just like sheep...)
> I have a Canadian 090AV that was bought new up here in 95/6, and I have read they still are availiable in Aus, Costa Rica, SE Asia and Africa, to name a few places.
> Brmorgan's right, they are flanged spurs with a key drive on a shaft.
> Good luck in your quest!!



Thanks for the part # on the .404. Now At least I can see if I can locate one.Does anybody have any pics of a 090G set op for milling?

Beefie


----------



## Brmorgan (Mar 30, 2010)

An 8-tooth 1/2" sprocket would sure throw some big chips if you put the big 137cc topend on it. Was such a sprocket ever made? I'm sure that engine would have plenty of power to pull it on "shorter" bars.


----------



## BobL (Mar 30, 2010)

Beefie said:


> Thanks for the part # on the .404. Now At least I can see if I can locate one.Does anybody have any pics of a 090G set op for milling?



I haven't seen one used for milling but if the saw was to be used in a conventional bar clamp setup, the long forward facing gearbox shifts the weight of the saw further back than usual. This begs for some kind of bolt to the bar or GB mill kind of arrangement. One problem is the bar bolts onto the opposite side to a conventional saw so a custom arrangement would be required.


----------



## BobL (Mar 30, 2010)

I've been thinking about mill mounting on the 090G and because the wrap handle is rigid I would use a double vertical and mount the uprights direct to the wrap handle. Removing the dogs would then create a maximum bar length cut. I would even consider making a CS mill for nothing for any 090G owner if they left it with me for say 3 months


----------



## ray benson (Mar 30, 2010)

I remember reading Chainsaw Lumbermaking and he said the gear drive saws were good especially for big wood. But there could be problems with shortened transmission life due to lack of lube because of gearbox position during milling.


----------



## Beefie (Mar 30, 2010)

BobL said:


> I've been thinking about mill mounting on the 090G and because the wrap handle is rigid I would use a double vertical and mount the uprights direct to the wrap handle. Removing the dogs would then create a maximum bar length cut. I would even consider making a CS mill for nothing for any 090G owner if they left it with me for say 3 months



well how much is it to ship it across the pond:hmm3grin2orange: I was kind of wondering about the power head weight being too much for the bar mount in a chain saw mill application and too much torque may cause casting falire?

Beefie


----------



## BobL (Mar 30, 2010)

Beefie said:


> well how much is it to ship it across the pond:hmm3grin2orange:


Yeah - you could probably easily buy a mill for the price of shipping. 



> I was kind of wondering about the power head weight being too much for the bar mount in a chain saw mill application and too much torque may cause casting falire?
> Beefie
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Beefie (Mar 30, 2010)

Bob would you like some pics and measurements to get those creative juices flowing.

Beefie


----------



## BobL (Mar 30, 2010)

Beefie said:


> Bob would you like some pics and measurements to get those creative juices flowing.
> 
> Beefie



Yeah OK - post some close ups of the saw nose - both sides, and top and bottom.
Include the relevant bit of wrap handle in all of the shots.


----------



## Beefie (Mar 30, 2010)

I will see if I can get some pics tommorow. Do you need any measurments?

Beefie


----------



## BobL (Mar 31, 2010)

Beefie said:


> I will see if I can get some pics tommorow. Do you need any measurments?
> 
> Beefie



Just Pics will do for now and I will just draw over the top of them.


----------



## Can8ianTimber (Mar 31, 2010)

This may be slightly off topic but I remember seeing a 090G that had the 137CC piston and cylider mod go for around $1700 on ebay about 6 months ago. I think it was in pretty good condition though. Talk about the ultimat milling saw for big wood.


----------



## Beefie (Mar 31, 2010)

I have been finding out this saw is worth some money. To bad It's not for sale. It is going to be a fun project.

I just found out a guy down the road has a 041G . That saw also has only seen ice, it was at my locale dealer in for repair. I told them to let me no if he was interested in selling it. 

One can never have two many projects:hmm3grin2orange:

Beefie


----------



## roalco (Mar 31, 2010)

ray benson said:


> I remember reading Chainsaw Lumbermaking and he said the gear drive saws were good especially for big wood. But there could be problems with shortened transmission life due to lack of lube because of gearbox position during milling.



Just had a look in Chainsaw Lumber making and he said he had good experiences milling big wood with an 090G, his only mod was to change the transmission case vent line (an extended elbow and a filter) to prevent gear oil loss. Apparently it'll weep out of a stock dset up and eventually you run the box low enough that the gears are no longer picking up oil... a very bad thing!


----------



## Beefie (Apr 2, 2010)

Here are those pics I was talking about, it does look a little better, almost like a new saw.






















Bob L if you need any more let me no.

Thanks 

Beefie


----------



## huskyhank (Apr 2, 2010)

Unless that's been restored that's likely the best one around anywhere. Amazing condition.


----------



## Beefie (Apr 2, 2010)

huskyhank said:


> Unless that's been restored that's likely the best one around anywhere. Amazing condition.



Has not been restored, the owner took care of all his toys. 

Beefie


----------



## BobL (Apr 2, 2010)

Cheers Beefie,

Wow, that saw looks like it's hardly been used.

I'll have a think about it - it looks like my new mill design will work on this saw. The current plan in my head for the coupling between the mill rails and the verticals is a bit complicated because I like to use cam locks - how handy are you at making stuff?


----------



## Beefie (Apr 2, 2010)

Well I was a machinist fore 12+ years. I just don't have the equipment at home to do stuff. I do have friends that have some equipment. Let me no what your thoughts are and I will see if I can get something made.

Beefie


----------



## BobL (Apr 2, 2010)

Beefie said:


> Well I was a machinist fore 12+ years. I just don't have the equipment at home to do stuff. I do have friends that have some equipment. Let me no what your thoughts are and I will see if I can get something made.
> 
> Beefie



Excellent! I certainly won't teach you to suck eggs the  - I'll just have to give you the principles and you should be able to take it from there.

Cheers


----------

